# Found a nice hand-crank spreader at HD



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

I have Brinly 50lb broadcast spreader, but it is not the tool to use in the tighter confines on my property. Areas like the tree lawn, some tight spots around my fence just don't suit the big spreader.

So I went looking for a hand-held spreader. I bought a Scotts battery powered "Wizz", what piece of junk it was. It would jam up while spreading seeds etc.

I returned it for refund and then came across this Vigoro spreader at Home Depot (as seen in the photo).

It works just great. I have used it to spread seeds, Milo, Humic DG granules etc. It never jams and has a consistent pattern of output. It is perfect for use in any area that I want very precise distribution of material, like along my neighbors property line.

As you can see, it has a handle extension that gives support under your forearm. It is very easy and steady to use. It has a knob that you turn to one of 5 positions to increase or decrease the amout of material that it broadcasts.

Any TLF folks use one of these little gems?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks...


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Nice! @DIY Lawn Guy

I'll have to try one out. I've been using my old Scott's handheld for the past 10 years and looking for an upgrade.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Don't have that one but I do have the Scotts Whizz. I haven't had the problems you're talking about and have spread urea and seed in it. I also make sure to clean it out thoroughly after each use.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Yes, I have that little one. I use it whenever fertilizer amounts are low. Works great. When it stops broadcasting, just crank it backwards one turn and it's back on track.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Take a close look at the Solo 421. I've had mine since spring and love it. You can put down a lot or a little very easily and with quite precise control.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I love the little hand-held crank spreaders. They're perfect for my unusual front yard layout. It throws Preen in the mulch beds, but is also ideal for throwing a light spread of 34-0-0 on the lawn every 6 weeks or so.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I use an Earthway 2750 bag spreader. It's a little bigger (will hold 25 to 30lbs of fertilizer) but it's perfect for spreading into tight areas. Don't even use a pull behind anymore because I feel I'm far more accurate with this one.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

ForsheeMS said:


> I use an Earthway 2750 bag spreader. It's a little bigger (will hold 25 to 30lbs of fertilizer) but it's perfect for spreading into tight areas. Don't even use a pull behind anymore because I feel I'm far more accurate with this one.


I've had one of those for years that I use for seed. Since getting the solo 421 I think I'll be mostly retiring the bag spreader. the solo really is that good.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Dkrem said:


> I've had one of those for years that I use for seed. Since getting the solo 421 I think I'll be mostly retiring the bag spreader. the solo really is that good.


Looks nice! Might have to give that one a try.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

ForsheeMS said:


> Dkrem said:
> 
> 
> > I've had one of those for years that I use for seed. Since getting the solo 421 I think I'll be mostly retiring the bag spreader. the solo really is that good.
> ...


The solid hopper is fantastic, and the whole thing washes up very well with a quick hose blast. My local siteone had a price far better than amazon or anywhere else I found it listed for sale.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I just picked this up a couple of weeks ago. I seriously love this thing! Total control and quick... knocked out 2/3 of the back 40 with it 😎


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Don't have that one but I do have the Scotts Whizz. I haven't had the problems you're talking about and have spread urea and seed in it. I also make sure to clean it out thoroughly after each use.


+1 :thumbup:


----------

